

John Gruber: The App Store, Day One - nickb
http://daringfireball.net/2008/07/app_store_day_one

======
tritchey
Waiting for approval to join the ranks of iPhone application developers is
made even more frustrating when you see the App Store spammed with 99 cent
"ebooks"

~~~
sspencer
Not to mention 4 different Flashlight applications, each of which simply
displays a white screen, and three of which the author has the audacity to
charge money for.

Thus far the App Store selection is very underwhelming.

~~~
jonknee
I'm thinking about starting a subscriber's only website optimized for the
iPhone that just shows a blank [white] web page. Why share revenue with Apple
on this hot market vertical?

But yea, you're right about underwhelming. I was surprised. I guess I
shouldn't have been since half the apps they demoed at the keynote really
should have been web pages (MLB, eBay, AP, TypePad, etc). What really
surprised me is the UI of a lot of these apps. You can give a developer
Interface Builder, but you can't make him a designer.

~~~
jonknee
Shit, someone beat me to the flash light web app:

<http://www.vflashlight.com/iphone/>

It's not a subscriber site, but he asks for $5 donations
(<http://www.vflashlight.com/>). What the hell is wrong with people?

------
sanj
The app download counts are now reset to 0.

